# Pay to Play Players or Grinders?



## shendere (Mar 10, 2020)

i played pocket camp for a little while when it was first released but never continued after a little while! 
it became a bit annoying for me because of running out of leaf tickets and other stuff. my question is:

how long have you guys been playing pocket camp and have you spent more money in game
or did you grind a lot and patiently do things to obtain most of what you have?
share your experiences! would love to know! <3 ​


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 10, 2020)

hi!! for me, I would play periodically, so like i'd play for a while, stop playing for a while, come back, ect. In those times when i'd play daily, it would be *very* hard to earn leaf tickets, and things felt very slow, which sucked because there's so much I wanted to buy, with so little leaf tickets. Anyways, I would say i'm a grinder, because buying leaf-tickets doesn't seem worth it to me. I don't think that i've spent any money on the game yet. 

Now, something I noticed was that whenever i'd get back into the game, getting leaf tickets on those first few days seemed much easier, so i've just been checking in every once in a while, and saving my leaf tickets. The game can still be fun at some points for me, but i'm starting to lose interest. ^-^


----------



## shendere (Mar 10, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> hi!! for me, I would play periodically, so like i'd play for a while, stop playing for a while, come back, ect. In those times when i'd play daily, it would be *very* hard to earn leaf tickets, and things felt very slow, which sucked because there's so much I wanted to buy, with so little leaf tickets. Anyways, I would say i'm a grinder, because buying leaf-tickets doesn't seem worth it to me. I don't think that i've spent any money on the game yet.
> 
> Now, something I noticed was that whenever i'd get back into the game, getting leaf tickets on those first few days seemed much easier, so i've just been checking in every once in a while, and saving my leaf tickets. The game can still be fun at some points for me, but i'm starting to lose interest. ^-^



i gave up at like level 20 something is maybe, not sure if higher.. 
i guess at the time it was just so hard to get leaf tickets so i never bothered trying anymore!
i knew some people who did spend money in here. can't say i would, but if i was as rich as the kardashians, i would LOL.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

i stopped playing a bit ago but i never spent real money on the game - i earned all my leaf tickets through achievements and levelling up and used the free trial for the subscription lol


----------



## shendere (Mar 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i stopped playing a bit ago but i never spent real money on the game - i earned all my leaf tickets through achievements and levelling up and used the free trial for the subscription lol



ah okay! it was very cute and fun when it came out but i stopped having fun when it became so difficult to obtain things and visit places for villagers before they'd leave the campsites lol


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 11, 2020)

Both, I did pay quite a lot when I started to add it all up (I stopped after a certain amount because it made me nauseous lol) but I do tend to grind quite a bit as well. I quit for a while then started again, then quit again and recently started again because of the crossover. I am doing the free month trial and trying to get out of it as much as I can while it lasts, so I am grinding again.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> Both, I did pay quite a lot when I started to add it all up (I stopped after a certain amount because it made me nauseous lol) but I do tend to grind quite a bit as well. I quit for a while then started again, then quit again and recently started again because of the crossover. I am doing the free month trial and trying to get out of it as much as I can while it lasts, so I am grinding again.



i think the only mobile game i ever (and i'm ashamed) paid for was uta no prince sama, the rhythm game. i love those kinds of games and i spent like $50+ tho i did majority of it through hard work and grinding. it was the only mobile game ie ever worked that hard in! LOL. the others i normally play i was able to find apk mods since they were casual stuff and not really online. that's interesting to know, hopefully ya didn't spend more than me- but if you did, hope you got lots out of it!


----------



## Jas (Mar 11, 2020)

i try really hard not to spend money on games - i played for a while when it first came out and got to level 40, and i redownloaded it a few days ago for the upcoming new horizons x pocket camp event! i had 750 leaf tickets but i accidentally spent some on fortune cookies i didn't want LOL (it's not my favourite game but some furniture items are very cute)


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

Jas said:


> i try really hard not to spend money on games - i played for a while when it first came out and got to level 40, and i redownloaded it a few days ago for the upcoming new horizons x pocket camp event! i had 750 leaf tickets but i accidentally spent some on fortune cookies i didn't want LOL (it's not my favourite game but some furniture items are very cute)



for sure. i see all the time on instagram some lovely furniture items, wigs, and flowers and i'm just like wow!!please have like, all of these in new horizons. it's very cute but definitely a big grinding game and i'm not a fan of those.. even tho i somehow love rpgs/jrpgs LOL. i guess on mobile i don't enjoy them as much b/c i feel like i /need/ to pay for the good stuff


----------



## Garrett (Mar 11, 2020)

I played at launch, then abandoned once an update meant my phone wouldn't run the app. I've returned recently after getting a new phone.

I can't say I've ever *needed* leaf tickets. I don't mind waiting for stuff to craft (I already have all the amenities maxed out) and I don't care about collecting everything. It can all wait.

I buy cookies using bells when they're around and from Gulliver's trips, but otherwise I ignore them. Pretty stuff, sure, but I'm not spending real money for a random chance to maybe get something. 

Overall, I'd rather spend my money on a retail game or DLC where I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

Been playing since start - though with a lot of hiatus and I made a new account last year because I had to do the events on here LOL. And yes I've spent too much, but gonna try and limit myself unless there really is some hippie/flower items I want. Or unless they add Francine and some other cookie again.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

Garrett said:


> I played at launch, then abandoned once an update meant my phone wouldn't run the app. I've returned recently after getting a new phone.
> 
> I can't say I've ever *needed* leaf tickets. I don't mind waiting for stuff to craft (I already have all the amenities maxed out) and I don't care about collecting everything. It can all wait.
> 
> ...



good point! i agree with you there. i don't like spending money on mobile games personally, and the only time i ever did was once! i don't think they're worth it bc mobile games do die out eventually rather than spending for an online game on a gaming system which is much more worth it! i gave up pretty quickly for this tho bc i was hardly getting anything i wanted and i wasn't very patient tbh lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunflowerhippie said:


> Been playing since start - though with a lot of hiatus and I made a new account last year because I had to do the events on here LOL. And yes I've spent too much, but gonna try and limit myself unless there really is some hippie/flower items I want. Or unless they add Francine and some other cookie again.



i see!! i hope you at least got a lot of the things you wanted out of your in app purchases! it's usually such a disappointment when you don't lol the flower items and fairy items, naturey stuff are honestly.. super gorgeous! i hope we get stuff as pretty as those in nh~


----------



## Romaki (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been playing for a year, and by now all I have to do is level up my villagers so it's become pretty boring tbh. But all the goals beforehand were grinds too, I think people who spend money are more likely spending it on clothes/items than making a grind slightly shorter.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I've been playing for a year, and by now all I have to do is level up my villagers so it's become pretty boring tbh. But all the goals beforehand were grinds too, I think people who spend money are more likely spending it on clothes/items than making a grind slightly shorter.



i guess after a while it becomes boring when you've done most things, similarly to happy home designer but that got boring quite quickly i'd think lmao i knew some people who bought for those event items that were cute new decorative stuff but i think obtaining them were random so i guess it was rough lmao lots were so pretty tho


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2020)

when i used to play it, i grinded a lot. i was tempted to buy leaf tickets due to all the offer and stuff. i gave in once but i canceled it at the last moment


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> when i used to play it, i grinded a lot. i was tempted to buy leaf tickets due to all the offer and stuff. i gave in once but i canceled it at the last moment



it takes a lot of patience to grind on mobile games because a lot are often heavily leaned towards pay to play! i never purchased in my time of playing pocket camp, and glad i never did b/c not a game i'd play longterm or even hold onto so it would have been wasted money for me


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I've been playing for a year, and by now all I have to do is level up my villagers so it's become pretty boring tbh. But all the goals beforehand were grinds too, *I think people who spend money are more likely spending it on clothes/items than making a grind slightly shorter.*



THIS exactly. I was buying the leaf ticket packs for cookies and other items I could only get/craft with leaf tickets and it was just a bonus to have flower food etc. I just went way overboard though :/


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 11, 2020)

My sister and I have this rule that we try to hold each other too of never spending real money on virtual material. (This doesn't including purchasing video games and only really applies to apps or websites.) BUT one time......I really wanted certain items from the Kerropii fortune cookies and used up allllll my leaf tickets and still didn't get them. I then used real life money to buy one of those leaf ticket packages to get more leaf tickets, and thankfully ending up getting all the items I wanted. But then I had no leaf tickets left over :c I then didn't like the way the game was making me feel, clearly I wanted to buy more leaf tickets, but also wanted to stick to my code of not using real money in online games. I don't know, I guess I get why they have you pay some money (because its not a video game that is $60 and is instead a free app), but what if they put a limit on real life money you spend, like if you spend $30 then you unlock the ability to use bells to buy everything in the game instead of leaf tickets. But they just want our money, I guess.

Anyways, I am a grinder (minus that one time I explained above^). Although I've stopped playing the app recently because I was frustrated at the amount of leaf ticket items I wanted but couldn't afford to buy.


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> My sister and I have this rule that we try to hold each other too of never spending real money on virtual material. (This doesn't including purchasing video games and only really applies to apps or websites.) BUT one time......I really wanted certain items from the Kerropii fortune cookies and used up allllll my leaf tickets and still didn't get them. I then used real life money to buy one of those leaf ticket packages to get more leaf tickets, and thankfully ending up getting all the items I wanted. But then I had no leaf tickets left over :c I then didn't like the way the game was making me feel, clearly I wanted to buy more leaf tickets, but also wanted to stick to my code of not using real money in online games. I don't know, I guess I get why they have you pay some money (because its not a video game that is $60 and is instead a free app), but what if they put a limit on real life money you spend, like if you spend $30 then you unlock the ability to use bells to buy everything in the game instead of leaf tickets. But they just want our money, I guess.
> 
> Anyways, I am a grinder (minus that one time I explained above^). Although I've stopped playing the app recently because I was frustrated at the amount of leaf ticket items I wanted but couldn't afford to buy.



yep! perfectly said. that would have been a nice feature to have, but it is all it is- they want our money lmao and sure it's a free app, i'm sure the money spent goes into making more events and items and stuff like that to keep the game thriving but it really is wack and hard financially to spend on simple app games, you know? i don't mind paying for things on games on consoles though, those are a lot more worthwhile for me and lasting, something i can forever keep and have, the app can eventually close down and no longer receive support after some time.. which is how all mobile games end up going eventually lmao

edit: i also love dreeepy. dragapult is my fave pokemon tbh ;u;


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 11, 2020)

shendere said:


> yep! perfectly said. that would have been a nice feature to have, but it is all it is- they want our money lmao and sure it's a free app, i'm sure the money spent goes into making more events and items and stuff like that to keep the game thriving but it really is wack and hard financially to spend on simple app games, you know? i don't mind paying for things on games on consoles though, those are a lot more worthwhile for me and lasting, something i can forever keep and have, the app can eventually close down and no longer receive support after some time.. which is how all mobile games end up going eventually lmao
> 
> edit: i also love dreeepy. dragapult is my fave pokemon tbh ;u;


Yup, you have some really good points too. What you said about the money going into making more events does make sense (even tho the events are all kinda the same/just recolors lmao), and the developers are working on the app continuously. But yeah, I personally also feel like console games are more long lasting, and apps can close down, or I can simply loose interest and stop playing it since its not as diverse as a video game. 

and dreepy is one of my favs too!! :3


----------



## shendere (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Yup, you have some really good points too. What you said about the money going into making more events does make sense (even tho the events are all kinda the same/just recolors lmao), and the developers are working on the app continuously. But yeah, I personally also feel like console games are more long lasting, and apps can close down, or I can simply loose interest and stop playing it since its not as diverse as a video game.
> 
> and dreepy is one of my favs too!! :3



they definitely can, just like the most recent game i was playing being control on the ps4, it has a dlc coming out same day as animal crossing so i'm also suuuuper excited for that. buying the deluxe edition was definitely worth it bc i wholeheartedly enjoyed that game!<3 and can continuously play it again and have it forever and all the money's worth y;know! #dreepygang


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 15, 2020)

I have not spent any money, but I'd say you'll probably need to play for 2 or 3 months before you'll reach a point where you'll be able to craft everything and not be wanting for resources.


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> I have not spent any money, but I'd say you'll probably need to play for 2 or 3 months before you'll reach a point where you'll be able to craft everything and not be wanting for resources.



ah, that's still pretty time consuming, especially once it gets repetitive. but that's nice to know if i ever want to get back into it and not worry about paying! i ended up leaving the game early-in because of my lack of patience with obtaining things i wanted; or not being able to get certain villagers to come to my camp from not meeting their requests in time TAT sad!


----------



## Lizardguy (Mar 16, 2020)

I been playing pocket camp since launch, haven't put any money got a pretty nice camp going.


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

Lizardguy said:


> I been playing pocket camp since launch, haven't put any money got a pretty nice camp going.



it's nice to see so many of you guys played without paying and are actually finding it really fun and enjoyable! perhaps i should have gave it a longer chance OuO it's great to know that it's still heavily enjoyable compared to other games that make you feel forced to pay to have fun or get things you really want!


----------

